# Timer anzeigen lassen



## Bluesun456 (26. November 2006)

ich habe ein programm geschriebn mit nem timer der imma 5minutn runter zählt und das in einem loop! ja soweit so gut mein problem ist wie kann ich dieser timer auch grafisch darstellen. danke euch jetzt schon für eure hilfe


----------



## wincnc (26. November 2006)

Hallo, für das Beispiel benötigst Du ein Label (Label1), eine Progressbar (Progressbar1) und einen Timer (Timer1).

```
Private Sub Form_Load()
  ProgressBar1.Max = 300
  ProgressBar1.Min = 0
  ProgressBar1.Value = 300
  ProgressBar1.Scrolling = ccScrollingSmooth
  Label1.Caption = "00:05:00"
  Zeit = "00:05:00"
  Timer1.Interval = 1000
  Timer1.Enabled = True
End Sub

Private Sub Timer1_Timer()
  If ProgressBar1.Value > 0 Then
    ProgressBar1.Value = ProgressBar1.Value - 1
    Zeit = DateAdd("s", -1, Zeit)
    Label1.Caption = CStr(Zeit)
  Else
    ProgressBar1.Value = 299
    Label1.Caption = "00:04:59"
    Zeit = "00:04:59"
  End If
End Sub
```


----------



## pharao68 (27. November 2006)

Hallo

Habe da ein ähnliches Problem.

Daher meine Frage an wincnc (und auch alle anderen): ich will, dass alle 60 Minuten mein Programm ausgeführt wird. Dabei ist keine Form und kein Timer im Spiel sondern ich habe nur ein Modul.

Ich will also, dass sich mein Programm ab dem Start alle 60 Minuten von selbst ausführt.

*Möglichkeit 1*: ich frage jede Minute ab, welche Zeit es ist. Sind die Minuten z.B. auf "00", wird das Programm auzfgerufen. Doch wie mache ich, dass eine Minute nichts geschieht und der Prozessor dadurch nicht belastet wird?

*Möglichkeit 2*: ein Timer welcher, einmal gestartet, alle 60 Minuten die notwendigen Aktionen durchführt und wieder von vorne beginnt. Die Aktionen haben jedoch eine Zeitverzögernde Wirkung. Wie könnte ein Timer, unabhängiog von der Zeitverzögerung der Aktionen, umgesetzt werden.

Ich arbeite mit VB6 und bin kein Profi. Für ausführliche Kommentare währe ich Euch sehr dankbar. Am liebsten währe mir eine Lösung in VB da ich nun alle Aktionen in VB programmiert habe. Mir fehlt nur noch eine Lösung für das "Zeitproblem".

Für alternative Lösungen bin ich zwar offen, jedoch nicht für eine Winows-Scheduler-Lösung!


Grüsse



Patrick


----------



## wincnc (27. November 2006)

Hallo, das mit dem Timer ist kein Problem.

Schau mal hier nach:
SetTimer-Funktion

Aber wenn der Timer nicht beendet wird, läuft er auch nach dem Beenden Deines Programmes weiter.
Da Du nur ein Modul hast, wird das mit dem Beenden schwierig.


----------

